# Tayda pre-drilled enclosure Q/request



## mdc (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi benevolent PedalPCB overlords,

Just curious if all y'alls had considered or would consider adding an option for a pre-drilled jacks-and-switch-only boxes from Tayda? As more and more projects seem to involve non-standard knob layouts, toggles, etc, it might be a nice option to have. It would be nice to have that available for the larger box projects as well - not sure if jack and switch placement is standard across the board for those, but I always find drilling out the top of the box the fussy part, while the knobs/etc are pretty straightforward.

Thanks!


----------



## Dali (Nov 10, 2020)

I developed a new technic this weekend for my drilling. I don't even have a proper bench drill.

Terrarium have 17 holes! So what I did was simply punch each of the small center-dot of the building docs and it worked very well. I put a bloc of wood before punching so the metal would not bend.

Here's my 3 Terrarium, all done with a normal drill (1/8 for the initial hole) and those : 





Result:




The enclosures are plain Tayda pre-painted, no hole.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 10, 2020)

I like this idea. Also, it pays to get a bit creative with the predrilled, as many of the layouts here will fit, but you may need to drill out a hole or two. for example, the Circulator and Sanguine Distortion fit the 6 knob predrilled even though they aren't linked to it. And I used the 4 knob predrilled to make a 5 knob NG-3 on the Nugget Fuzz by drilling out the LED hole for the extra pot and adding a new one above it.


----------



## spi (Nov 10, 2020)

Hmm, although I'm not against the idea, I find the jacks and footswitch holes to be the easy part.

It's the pots/switches/leds that I have the hardest time with.  Using a hand drill and punch, I get close but there's always a hole slightly off, so the knobs don't look quite aligned or the led is closer to one knob or the other.


----------



## Dali (Nov 10, 2020)

spi said:


> Using a hand drill and punch, I get close but there's always a hole slightly off



I'm a lucky one with no OCD.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 10, 2020)

spi said:


> Hmm, although I'm not against the idea, I find the jacks and footswitch holes to be the easy part.
> 
> It's the pots/switches/leds that I have the hardest time with.  Using a hand drill and punch, I get close but there's always a hole slightly off, so the knobs don't look quite aligned or the led is closer to one knob or the other.


I've been having this problem, but on jacks. Then again I only have a hand drill and standard drill bits.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 10, 2020)

Go one size bigger on your drill, gives you some wiggle room to slide parts around for alignment. The washers cover up the gap.


----------



## Ben Love (Dec 2, 2020)

Dali said:


> I developed a new technic this weekend for my drilling. I don't even have a proper bench drill.
> 
> Terrarium have 17 holes! So what I did was simply punch each of the small center-dot of the building docs and it worked very well. I put a bloc of wood before punching so the metal would not bend.
> 
> ...


I have the same bits, but I bought a bench top drill press. I had a heck of a time doing the drilling for the 6 band EQ.


----------

